# Shop is just too cold



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Ok, unheated garage is just too cold to work in this week. Moving ops to the basement with very limited suite of tools (yes, I'm a power tool guy).


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

I guess a lot of us are in the same boat. Illinois here so we have had the same great below zero weather here as you are getting. Just moved my little bandsaw into my extra bedroom so i can still do something with a power tool. Good luck till spring


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Thx you too. Stay warm. I hear we have more snow coming.

I hope to do some carving and try my hand at engraving this winter. Just finished up a work table with some old pipe legs I've been dragging along with me since '84. Stuck'em under a 30"x 72" 2×4 top. Should be good enough.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

can't you guys run some auxiliary heat to your work area ?
I would be installing some kind of propane space heater, fireplace, 
wood burning heater, or something. properly ventilated to meet code, of course.










and I had this one too in one of my shops - - -










*aaarrrgggghhhhhh I hate the cold !! and will do whatever it takes to KEEP WARM !!*

.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

My main work area is and unheated/uninsulated pole barn. Recently built a heated assembly/ finish room. I could deal with it to about 10°, but a couple weeks a year we sit well below 0°. Not fun.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I haven't tried it, but it seems like a good idea.

https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/boschtools-ocs/workwear-psj120-134500-p/


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Would have been a great Christmas gift. ;-)


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm in Maine. Temperature in the single numbers. I've got a monitor heater(K1 for fuel) It will heat a house but it took about an hour to get the temperature up to 60 today. And my shop is insulated!


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

boy howdy, so glad i no longer live where winters are cold and wet and ugly.

Lived in south bend in, for a few years in early 70;s, couldn't wait to get back to sunny az, whew.
good luck you cold weather folks, find a way to keep warm and safe
Rj in az.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Hmmmm isn't Maine in single digits BELOW zero? And as much as I'd love to be in Phoenix thr Better Half says no. She want SC or FL. I'll die in the humidity! And my tool will rust too.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

-37 below this morning, woodstoves in house and shop.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Florida = rusty tools, warped wood, a "wet heat", hurricanes,
heat waves, 18 foot pythons and monitor lizards in your back yard,
and TOURISTS with an ATTITUDE !!!
and now, my area is the official landing pad for 375,000 Puerto Rican refugees.

in June - I will be calling somewhere else "Home Sweet Home".


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just went out to the shop 68 degrees inside -4 outside thanks to my bigmaxx natural gas heater. It only cost me $10 extra a month. I would say for $120 a year that's a good deal. My garage is 990sqft. has r19 insulation in the walls a r30 in the ceiling. The insulation was a great investment. Knockonit I love the Indiana winters it is only real cold for two months and not everyday during those two months.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I have worked in that weather before fixing a broken power pole. Could only work for a few minutes then I would have to jump back in the truck and get warmed up again. Hands and feet go numb really fast in that cold of temps. Not good. Fuel oil will gel. Stay safe. 


> -37 below this morning, woodstoves in house and shop.
> 
> - Richard Lee


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Another reason I'm happy to be in Virginia. Seldom reaches single digits, and a day below freezing all day is unusual. (like today). 28×46 shop is super insulated and a 1.5 ton heat pump is all it needs to keep it warm. It stays at 60 deg. most of the time and I'll bump it up to 65 or 68 degrees while I am working. The 10kw strip heaters come on at that point but only run for a short time.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I went to the shop for the first time in 3 days today. It was in the upper 30's today and my small heater helped a lot. Yesterday it was cloudy an in the 20's I just couldn't handle it.
Gerald


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I can get my little shop up in the 70's no problem with single digit temps but ends up sweating everything if not done properly. Typically I just heat to mid 50 (if using power tools). If hand tools then the 30's are not too bad.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes, cold in the shop!! All finishing is currently being done in my living room in the house!


----------



## d38 (Sep 6, 2017)

My garage/shop is 5 years old, so fully insulated, and propane heat. 
But its so cold in the Dakotas right now, I don't even want to walk out there to do anything. 
Might set a record this weekend for continuous hours below zero. 
I lived in San Antonio for 3 years and loved it. My wife drug me back up north 7 years ago. I always say I can go back any time, but will probably be single when I get there.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

LOL, having grown up on a horse and cattle ranch in eastern arizona, when a youngster, the ole man took me and a friend up to the white mountains to camp and fish for trout. 
On dropping us off, by ourselves, two barely teens, he said:" boys you will learn tonite and in the morning why the indians worshiped the sun."" , with a giggle, and boy howdy was he right, froze our keysters off, couldn't keep the fire hot enough, even in our makeshift lean to, taught me one valuable lesson, ....................hotel, warm shower, hotel, warm room. and room service. lol
keep warm and safe
rj in az



> My garage/shop is 5 years old, so fully insulated, and propane heat.
> But its so cold in the Dakotas right now, I don t even want to walk out there to do anything.
> Might set a record this weekend for continuous hours below zero.
> I lived in San Antonio for 3 years and loved it. My wife drug me back up north 7 years ago. I always say I can go back any time, but will probably be single when I get there.
> ...


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Instead of moving to the basement I'd be thinking about insulation and a heat system for your shop. I think winter is the best time to be in the shop. Why not heat it and create a pleasant place to work?


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

What are you talking about ? Its 65 outside.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I can get my little shop up in the 70 s no problem with single digit temps but ends up sweating everything if not done properly. Typically I just heat to mid 50 (if using power tools). If hand tools then the 30 s are not too bad.
> 
> - TravisH


PLEASE TELL ME the proper way to get away from sweating …THANKS :<))


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

I live outside St Louis and it's cold here as well. Maybe not quite as cold as MI, but cold nonetheless. It also gets crazy hot here in the summer. About 18 months ago I installed a ductless mini-split system in my garage. I love it so much!! I had the garage insulated when we built the house as I wanted to be able to use the garage as my shop. However, the builder thought I was crazy by asking for insulated garage doors and wouldn't even talk about installing them. So, I eventually installed 1" foam tightly into the thin metal doors. I spent about $1800 on a mini-split system and assorted hardware. It took about 15 hours to install it, including the 220v wiring. In my case, the wiring was fairly straight forward as the main breaker panel was very close to where I installed the AC disconnect. This is the unit I purchased. Could it have a higher SEER rating… sure. But I did the install 100% by myself. I had quotes from contractor to install a slightly more efficient system from $5500 to $12000. I laughed at all of them in their face. I didn't laugh at the contractor that quoted $12000… I just told him to GET THE HELL OUT OF MY HOUSE! I took that "quote" as an insult.

http://ingramswaterandair.com/mrcool-seer-ductless-minisplit-heat-pump-wifi-p-22614.html

I have a 3-car garage and we park 2 vehicles in it. If you have a 2 car garage, I would recommend the 12k BTU unit. The 18k BTU is perfect for a normal 3 car garage. As an added benefit, my wife love it too, as the car is never excruciatingly hot or cold. It is almost always 70+/-5 in my garage! The downside is the operating cost, but it isn't that bad. I would estimate that is costs probably $10 per month to keep it running 24/7, and up to $25-30 per month for the extreme months in summer and winter. This was a huge boost to my quality of life working in the garage.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

A couple years ago, I was in same situation. Unheated garage, uninsulated, kerosene torpedo heater that tried it's best.. Lots of pain and suffering later, I have R-19 insulation on top of 5/8" fire-x drywall and a Reznor 60k BTU natural gas heater (have not insulated the walls yet…may never have to). 
HUGE difference. I mean, night and day. All in my blog & project sections. 
We all have to start somewhere for a shop. Next to a cabinet table saw, I say climate control shop is #2 best thing to shoot for. Well…at least for me because I hated going out in the shop when it was freezing. Made me not want to do anything in there, which is a bad thing for a wood worker!
I know not everyone can drop $$$ for a Reznor heater (I got lucky with mine at an auction for $100). I do see many older overhead natural gas / propane heaters on craigslist and auctions.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Not trying to hijack but I have a question…
If a person can tolerate the cold of an unheated shop, let's say 0 degrees F minimum, what are the potential effects on cold wood and power tools in these temps? I have some heavy duty router work to do in an unheated garage this winter (planer sled for wide lumber). Thanks!


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> Not trying to hijack but I have a question…
> If a person can tolerate the cold of an unheated shop, let s say 0 degrees F minimum, what are the potential effects on cold wood and power tools in these temps? I have some heavy duty router work to do in an unheated garage this winter (planer sled for wide lumber). Thanks!
> 
> - Alex Lane (Custom Guitars & Basses)


It should be in the manual to the machine. 
Generally electric tools like cold. They heat up immediately upon start so low temperature is not a problem for motors. Plastic things may become brittle though.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Just drink plenty of water.


----------

